
Tesla Autopilot First Ride: Almost as Good as a New York Driver - ck2
http://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/car-technology/news/a27044/tesla-autopilot-first-ride-almost-as-good-as-a-new-york-driver/
======
ck2
The video shows it takes a lot of mental adjustment to trust a car to drive
itself

[https://youtu.be/3yCAZWdqX_Y](https://youtu.be/3yCAZWdqX_Y)

I'd be freaking out

Next generation of kids will be like "oh geez your car doesn't have autopilot?
I have to pay attention and drive? Ugh."

